# Countries you are planning to visit by 2010



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

List down the countries you are planning to visit by year 2010.


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Travelling is really fun if you have the funds. Hehe. The list of countries i would love to visit by 2010 IF i have enough funds. Will probably loan from my dad, hahaha. 

2006 - Maldives, Hong Kong, Shenzen (China)

2007 - Singapore (Revisit), Thailand (Bangkok, Phuket)

2007-2008 [when i'm in UK for further studies] - France, Italy, Spain, Netherlands, Belgium, Greece, Germany, Switzerland

2009 - Philippines, Korea, China (Beijing, Shanghai)

2010 - Taiwan


----------



## vishalt (Jan 27, 2006)

2006/07 - New Zealand 

2008 - Hopefully European countries that are worth touring, definitely Italy, Croatia, Belgium and Germany. Don't know if Norway/Sweden/Finland are worth it. 

2010 - USA + Canada (Winter Olympics)


----------



## walmakun (May 7, 2006)

2006 - Australia
2007/09 - Canada (studies)
2010 - Eastern Europe, Romania, Hungary, Bulgaria, Slovakia


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

vishalt said:


> 2006/07 - New Zealand
> 
> 2008 - Hopefully European countries that are worth touring, definitely Italy, Croatia, Belgium and Germany. Don't know if Norway/Sweden/Finland are worth it.
> 
> 2010 - USA + Canada (Winter Olympics)



Same here. I'm wondering if those Scandinavian nations are worth visiting. I heard it's very expensive and if we're on a budget travel we should stay away.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

jlshyang said:


> Same here. I'm wondering if those Scandinavian nations are worth visiting. I heard it's very expensive and if we're on a budget travel we should stay away.


You're right. If you're on a budget travel you should better travel some Southern European countries like Spain & Portugal or the Balkans.


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

2006 - Iran and maybe United Arab Emirates (Tehran, Isfahan, Shiraz, Dubai)
2007 - Dont know but probably Turkey, Iran, Egypt or Lebanon or two of these 
countries
2008 - Italy (probably two times one time summer and one time winter)
2009 - Israel (study)
2010 - South Africa or China (study)


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

2006 - Portugal
2007- Lebanon, Malta, Poland
2008- Turkey, China
2009 - The Baltics, Russia, Morocco
2010 - Argentina and Chile


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

2006: United States
2007: France, Scandinavia
2008: United States
2009: UK, Spain, Iceland or something like that
2010: :dunno:


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

2006: India
2007 or 2008: Italy,France,UK,Switzerland,Spain?
2009 or 2010: India,China,Japan,South Korea?


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Lemme see...

*2006*
Chile

*2007*
No plans yet...

*2008*
USA
Germany
Switzerland
Austria
France
Belgium
The Netherlands

*2009*
No plans yet...

*2010*
Maybe USA


----------



## Sabunjar (Apr 24, 2006)

*2006*
Germany
Lithuania
Poland
Croatia
Italy
Singapore

*2007*
Possibly somewhere in the South Pacific or South East Asia

*2008*
Austria, Switzerland, Slovakia & Croatia

*2009*
Perhaps New Zealand

*2010*
Hopefully South Africa


----------



## UAE (Apr 30, 2006)

iraq 2006
iran 2007
Afghanistan 2008
north korea 2009


----------



## Sabunjar (Apr 24, 2006)

UAE said:


> iraq 2006
> iran 2007
> Afghanistan 2008
> north korea 2009


You obviously must be a rave fanatic then.

All power to you, you crazy party person :drunk:


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

*Definite (booked or planned):*

*July 2006* Sri Lanka & Maldives (1st time to both)

*January 2007* Japan (1st time), Australia (3rd time) then possibly Bangkok coming back (2nd time)

*Where I'm hoping to go to:*

South America (especially Brazil, Argentina, Peru)
China 'proper' (have only seen Hong Kong)
Africa (have already seen Kenya but would like to go back or go to South Africa)
New Zealand
Italy (never been)


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*2006* 
Summer - California, Nevada, Arizona USA
Fall - Hong Kong SAR
Winter - Germany plus somewhere hot*

*2007*
Spring - Italy, Florida USA or Dubai UAE**
Summer - Australia or Japan*
Fall - Southern Spain, Singapore, Greece or France**
Winter - Somewhere hot plus Germany as always**

*2008*
Spring - Florida or The Canary Islands*
Summer - Australia or China*
Fall - Turkey or Croatia**
Winter - Somewhere hot plus Germany as always**

*2009*
Spring - Florida USA, Cancun Mexico or somewhere hot**
Summer - Canada, China or Bahrain**
Fall - no plans yet**
Winter - no plans yet**

*2010*
Spring - Florida or somewhere tropical**
Summer - one of the missed on fro earlier years**
Fall - no plans yet
Winter - Maybe an orbiting hotel or somewhere on the moon**



* one or the other for sure
** Not sure yet


----------



## vishalt (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah you guys should come down to Australia & New Zealand in December for our type of christmas, (on the beach! barbeques, boating etc) and finish off with a memoralbe New Year.


----------



## persian (Sep 15, 2005)

2006 Iran
2007 Iran
2008 Iran
2009 Iran 
2010 Iran


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

2006: Azerbaijan
2007:Spain
2008:Turkey


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

vishalt said:


> Yeah you guys should come down to Australia & New Zealand in December for our type of christmas, (on the beach! barbeques, boating etc) and finish off with a memoralbe New Year.


Hmm, not a bad idea, and it would free up a summer trip for me


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*2006*

July: South Africa (Cape Town and possibly Jo'burg)

December: Kenya (Nairobi) or United States (Atlanta)

*2007 Onward*

France, Kenya, United States definately and other countries possibly.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

*2006: *

Jan: Went to Chicago and Miami
March: Went to Cancun, Mexico
*July: Toronto, Canada
August: Moscow, St. Petersburg, Pushkin, and Zagorsk, Russia
Dec: Bern, Switzerland , undecided towns in Germany, Luxembourg, Metz? and Paris, France*

Unplanned trips to Buffalo, Chicago, Minneapolis, Vancouver, or San Francisco may arise to visit family.

No real set plans for the future past 2006 but:

*2007:* -Living outside of Bath, UK
- Backpacking around Europe with my friends?

*2010:* World Cup South Africa


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

What do you guys think of Moscow?? Do you think its worth visiting?


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Kenya
Brazil
Australia
China
Japan
Argentina
France
Italy*


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

maybe Canada


----------



## NiekNL (Sep 28, 2005)

macon4ever said:


> What do you guys think of Moscow?? Do you think its worth visiting?


I've been there 2 weeks ago, it is impressive and beautiful. And against all odds, it was colourful and very very safe. (even in the suburbs)
But it's expensive, more expensive then Holland, and not only because I was a tourist and the price doubled ore more. Supermarkets, restaurants, hotels, everything is expensive. So, go to Moscow, and do it together with Saint Petersburg, which is even more worth visiting, but don't go there before you've seen Italy, France and Germany.


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Australia
Canada
New Zeland


----------



## skylinearth (Oct 5, 2005)

2006-No
2007-2010: France, England, Tyrkey, Germany, UAE and maybe US


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

vishalt said:


> Yeah its very hot in December, and Aussies spend christmas on the beach . Also if you hire/reserve a boat/cruise on New Year's, it's a lot of fun to finish off the year in any Aussie/NZ city.
> 
> Dutch Santa on Bondi Beach
> 
> ...


Excellent!!!!  

I'm going home to Christchurch for Christmas and Sydney for New Years. Both cities with family and friends - can't wait!!


----------



## digili_man (Jul 7, 2004)

Beijing, Vancouver and London


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Decide for Portugal.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

NiekNL said:


> I've been there 2 weeks ago, it is impressive and beautiful. And against all odds, it was colourful and very very safe. (even in the suburbs)
> But it's expensive, more expensive then Holland, and not only because I was a tourist and the price doubled ore more. Supermarkets, restaurants, hotels, everything is expensive. So, go to Moscow, and do it together with Saint Petersburg, which is even more worth visiting, but don't go there before you've seen Italy, France and Germany.


Nice. Don't worry, I've got all of western Europe covered except Spain and Portugal. Have to get to Prague, Ljublijana, Budapest, etc. I have been to Istanbul btw.


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

*2006: * 
Germany-Munich, Stuttgart
Italy-Rome, Naples, Bari
*2007:*
Canada-Toronto, maybe other cities also


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

2006: Going to Atlanta and Orlando, FL

2007: Planning to visit Toronto for the 50th time....

2008: Might visit London and Birmingham in UK, got family in both places

2009: Hopefully I'll go to Somalia, with Dubai for a week or so

2010: I wish I can eventually go to the west coast, LA perhaps.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

2006-07 I will be travelling to:
Russia
Ukraine
Kazakhstan
2007-10
Australia
New Zealand
Germany
All through work.


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

I guess this will be my list:

2006:
- RSA or USA Canada
- United Arab Emirates
- Norway or Morocco

2007:
- USA
- UAE
- UK
- Greece

2008:
- Finland
- Russia
- Mongolia
- China
- Kazachstan
- Uzbekistan
- Ukraine
- Romania
- Hungary

2009:
- Argentina
- Brasil
- Chili
- Sweden
- Portugal
- UAE

2010:
- UAE
- RSA
- Egypte
- Israel
- Jordan
- Lebanon

Hopefully I can pay all this, it's almost like a dream. And to be honest I would like to travel to one of the oceanic countries before 2010 too!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

I only included large trips outside of Europe and a * indicates a first-time visit to that country. The trips for 2006 are already booked and 2007 is also almost 100% certain, 2008-2010 are just plans so far.

2006:

-China*
-Egypt

2007

-Argentina* / Brazil* / Peru* / Ecuador*
-NW USA / SW Canada
-Morocco*

2008

-UAE* / Oman*
-Australia / New Zealand*
-India*

2009

-Japan
-South Africa / Namibia* / Botswana* / Zimbabwe* / Zambia*
-USA / Canada

2010

-Argentina / Chile*
-Thailand / Malaysia / Singapore / Cambodia* / Vietnam*
-Nepal* / Tibet*


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

2006 - hong kong / singapore

2007 - hong kong / singapore & USA

2008 - USA? hong kong

2009 - USA & mexico

2010 - dubai


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

NiekNL said:


> I've been there 2 weeks ago, it is impressive and beautiful. And against all odds, it was colourful and very very safe. (even in the suburbs)
> But it's expensive, more expensive then Holland, and not only because I was a tourist and the price doubled ore more. Supermarkets, restaurants, hotels, everything is expensive. So, go to Moscow, and do it together with Saint Petersburg, which is even more worth visiting, but don't go there before you've seen Italy, France and Germany.


heh, i think you visited supermarket in historical center. most of them have "special prices" (few times higher), because of tourists. muscovites use hypermarkets on periphery - auchan, pyatorochka, metro, perekrestok, 7 continent, ramstor etc etc etc.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Greece, Italy, Germany, Spain, USA


----------

